# Vape Bean



## Hooked (13/3/18)

Does anyone stock The Vape Bean Real Coffee juice?


----------



## Fuzz (13/3/18)

Vaperite does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

Fuzz said:


> Vaperite does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Fuzz I also thought so, but they don't seem to do so. The website says, "No products were found matching your selection."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (13/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Fuzz I also thought so, but they don't seem to do so. The website says, "No products were found matching your selection."



I’ve seen it at their broadacres store - unless it’s been pulled from the shelves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/3/18)

We have started to limit the number of products on our website due to syncing issues between our warehouse, our 12 shops and our website. We now only advertise products on our website which have been physically set aside for online sales. We do have the Vape Bean Real Coffee in stock but not online so if you aren't near any of our stores then email Alex at info@vaperite.co.za and ask him if he can arrange for you to order these via our online sales channel

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have started to limit the number of products on our website due to syncing issues between our warehouse, our 12 shops and our website. We now only advertise products on our website which have been physically set aside for online sales. We do have the Vape Bean Real Coffee in stock but not online so if you aren't near any of our stores then email Alex at info@vaperite.co.za and ask him if he can arrange for you to order these via our online sales channel



Oh WOW thank you! I've learnt something today i.e. the website doesn't necessarily reflect the actual stock. Probably applies to other vendors too. Thanks so much for replying!


----------

